# 3.6 vs 4.2 std features



## AutoSaurus (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm really trying to due my due diligence with this purchase.
What std features are missing from a loaded 3.6 premium model when compared to a 4.2 premium? I want the 'fuel efficiency' of the 3.6 but want all options available too.
I believe one item I found was the 2nd row sunshades do not come on the 3.6.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: 3.6 vs 4.2 std features (AutoSaurus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoSaurus* »_I'm really trying to due my due diligence with this purchase.
What std features are missing from a loaded 3.6 premium model when compared to a 4.2 premium? I want the 'fuel efficiency' of the 3.6 but want all options available too.
I believe one item I found was the 2nd row sunshades do not come on the 3.6.

sunshades for the 2nd row and tailgate window and the 4.2's all have a power steering column where as the 3.6's do not.
those are really the only 2 things on the V8 that you cannot get on a loaded Premium 3.6


----------

